# Land or Property for Sale



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Administrators, I am not selling anything in particular, just want to have a thread for potential properties or sites that have properties. If this is in the wrong category, please move it.

This is not about a specific property for sale, but a thread for listing properties that we may know about that are for sale. Please share sites or properties that you find that one of us might be interested in.

http://www.classiccountryland.com/

Yes, there are many more web sites out there. This is just one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought these types of posts belonged in the sale section. But then I may be wrong.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*You could be right,*



Grimm said:


> I thought these types of posts belonged in the sale section. But then I may be wrong.


 I looked at that, but I am not selling it, just more wanting to share. If admins think it is in the wrong place, they can move it, as I already indicated. And if enough people report it, that will help the process.

My hope is that this can be an ongoing thread about a variety of land or properties for sale, not just one realtor or place. In a while, everything on the link I posted will probably be gone.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I like landwatch.com it gives alot of filters to use. Of course I would contact a reputable real estate agent on anything I was serious about.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have seen this site in the past*



jnrdesertrats said:


> I like landwatch.com it gives alot of filters to use. Of course I would contact a reputable real estate agent on anything I was serious about.


http://www.landwatch.com/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm on land watch a lot. I think it's a great thread. Even if I'm not currently buying or selling its great to keep up with what's out there that suits our particular interests. In stead of posting these general websites though it might be more helpful to post the adds for particular pieces of property we think worthy. I'll be back....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

http://www.georgialandsales.com/display.php?Propno=301

Affordable spot by the looks of it.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Landwatch. Check it out on a regular basis. All the filters really let you cut out stuff you aren't looking for.
Subscribed to this thread.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bacpacker said:


> I love Landwatch. Check it out on a regular basis. All the filters really let you cut out stuff you aren't looking for.
> Subscribed to this thread.


It seems to be the most comprehensive site I have seen. When I look at what is available in my states of choice, it has more options than any other site I look at.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

http://www.landwatch.com/Walker-County-Georgia-Land-for-sale/pid/289349555

Nice.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> http://www.georgialandsales.com/display.php?Propno=301
> 
> Affordable spot by the looks of it.


To me, this is a drawback:

*Restrictions: *1. All residences may be either home or mobile home. Any mobile home placed thereon shall be double wides and shall be not more than 10 years old since date of manufacture. Any residence constructed or placed thereon shall have a minimum of 980 square feet or heated fl oor space of living area. 2. Property shall not be used for commercial uses as defi ned by Burke County zoning ordinances. Property shall be used for no more than one permanent residence. 3. The property shall not be used for the storage of inoperable vehicles, industrial equipment or supplies. 4. No swine may be kept or raised thereon. Other agriculture is permitted. 5. Setback lines for the construction of any buildings shall be 75 feet from the right of way of any roadway; and 15 feet from all side and rear lines. 6. Drainage and utility easements are reserved for 25� from any existing public roadway and 15� from any side and rear lines. 7. Property shall be used for one residence per tract. Upon permission of Glascock County authorities, tracts over 4 acres may have one additional residence per 4 acres in the tract.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Can't have pigs, limit to one house per 4 acres, can't build right by the road, can't turn it into a trailer park, can't store commercial equipment or use it commercially except agriculture. Not perfect but it's cheap and whoever buys property next to you isn't going to do those things. And it's over great shallow ground water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Canadian Towns Offer Free Land*

http://amazyble.com/world/canada-fr...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork



> Canadian Towns Offer Free Land To Lure New Residents
> 
> According to a research, Canada's population is around 35 million. This number is mostly because of the big cities like Toronto, and etc. But there are small towns like in Saskatchewan which have a population of hardly 5,000 people. There are a lot of families living in these towns but a lot of them move to the big cities of the country because of many different reasons. Some of the main reasons of people leaving these small towns are that there are not enough opportunities for all the people, amalgamation, and people move to other cities to find jobs, older people moving out of these small towns to have a more comfortable life after their retirement and etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This link comes from the Mother Earth News home page and from what I have seen, has land that is being auctioned off. I do not know if there is land that is not being auctioned. It lists auction dates for each piece that I have seen so far. That may just be what I have seen.

As I have said before, land that I know of, is often sold to someone the seller has known for years. I know that there are places where land is being searched for and people are advertising to ask for land to buy because of the fact that it is hard to find. So I would think that finding land at an auction gives everyone a better chance, but you would have to issue an agent, or go yourself to the auction.

http://www.landsofamerica.com/landsconnector/mother-earth-news/index.cfm


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Buy a very small town!*

DOUBLE POST MODERATORS, Please delete this post.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Buy a very small town!*

http://www.keloland.com/newsdetail.cfm/ghost-town-up-for-sale-at-reduced-price/?id=187939

I can't really tell, but I believe this ghost town is on Pine Ridge reservation. It may be on Rosebud Reservation. Pretty God forsaken country out there. My grandparents place was a couple hours from there. The governing law on reservations is by the local tribe. You can get pretty hefty fines for speeding etc.

Pine Ridge is pretty rough. All the reservations, at least last I heard, are hard hit by meth and suicide. I read obituaries and young native adults die frequently. There may be more to the stories that I am not aware of.



> SWETT, SD - The southwestern South Dakota ghost town of Swett is once again for sale, and this time the asking price is a lot cheaper.
> Swett is home to about 6 acres of land, an empty house reputed to be haunted and a closed bar. It first went on the market in June 2014, for $399,000. It generated interest around the world, but the three written offers fell through for various reasons.
> 
> Previous Story: For Sale: Small South Dakota Town, Bar Included
> ...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Weedy, in case you're doing something different: start typing a few words and then tap the "go advanced" button. Copy in everything from the article, highlight the section, and tap the "quote" button. See if that works for you.

Also, you can delete your own post. Tap the "edit" button and look down near the bottom of the section and you'll see a "delete" button. Tap it and I think you see a set of options. No need to put in an explanation. Press OK or whatever button says you want to delete the post. That's it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Weedy, in case you're doing something different: start typing a few words and then tap the "go advanced" button. Copy in everything from the article, highlight the section, and tap the "quote" button. See if that works for you.
> 
> Also, you can delete your own post. Tap the "edit" button and look down near the bottom of the section and you'll see a "delete" button. Tap it and I think you see a set of options. No need to put in an explanation. Press OK or whatever button says you want to delete the post. That's it.


I am not sure where the "go advanced" button is? I typically copy from the article, paste into my post, highlight the text that is quoted and then click on the "Wrap" tags around selected text button. Maybe I need to try a different selection. That strategy had worked for me for all my previous quotes up until very recently, about the last 3 quoted posts I tried to do.


```
Test
```
 This is form the "#" icon. 

```
Test
```
 This is from the "<>" icon.

```
Test
```
 Can't get this icon to snip and paste.
[CARBONTV]Test[/CARBONTV] CTV icon 
Obviously I have some other options to try, and what I have been doing for a few years is no longer working for me!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you're copying into "quick reply" at the bottom of the page. You'll see two buttons: "Post Quick Reply" and "Go Advanced".


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I'm pretty sure you're copying into "quick reply" at the bottom of the page. You'll see two buttons: "Post Quick Reply" and "Go Advanced".


Thank you. After experimenting, I think there are several options that I can use, including your suggestion.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Small Rustic Colorado Cabin on 40 Acres*

http://offgridquest.com/homes-dwellings/small-rustic-colorado-cabin-on-40-acres-



> One of a Kind Artist Retreat...
> 
> I just got off the phone with Victor about his awesome Cabin In Colorado.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Off Grid Cave Home*

http://moabrealestate.net/properties/850-montezuma-canyon

Got a million dollars for a new to you home?

There are a couple videos to watch to see the inside. I met someone who had lived in some of these cave homes. I guess there are a few of them in southern Utah. He told me that when you sleep in the rooms in the way back, you lose all sense of time because it is so dark and quiet.



> 850 Montezuma Canyon $ 989,900
> Land, Residential in
> 850 Montezuma Canyon, Monticello, Utah
> 
> Unique, Dream home, Words cannot describe this totally Awesome, Off the Grid, Self Sufficient Home tucked away in an ancient alcove in beautiful Southeastern Utah canyon in a place remote but still close to the town. Located about 20 minutes south and fairly close to the town of Monticello, Utah. There is a mature orchard, vineyard and a great garden area which is watered by the collected rainwater and supplemented with the private well located on the property. Two 2000 culinary stainless water tanks, 24 volt solar electricity system with ample storage. Propane and a back-up generator to round out the system. A must see to feel the spirit of the ancient Anasazi. This home is totally off the grid and with the state of the world the way it is, One could find peace in this self sufficient Fantastic Home built in an Ancient Alcove or cave which is located on 51.92 acre in Montezuma Canyon heart of some fabulous ruins of the ancients. Many artifacts can be found on the property. There are 3 different tax id numbers for the property. Please go and see the video or for more information call Bryon 435-260-1699 Go to our link at to see a video presentation at :


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful!
But....umm....the Anasazi were cannibals. 


> A must see to feel the spirit of the ancient Anasazi.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> Beautiful!
> But....umm....the Anasazi were cannibals.


They may have been, so, does that mean a person shouldn't live there? I am not getting your point?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> They may have been, so, does that mean a person shouldn't live there? I am not getting your point?


Nope. I just had a mental image of someone feeling the "spirit of the Anasazi" in that cave. It struck me as kind of ironic. It's a beautiful place, though.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Zombies are cannibals!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*A Whole Town for Sale*

http://jeffsambur.blogspot.com/2016/02/have-i-got-deal-for.html



> Thursday, February 25, 2016
> Have I got a deal for... You.
> 
> For a mere $5,000,000 (chump change for The Donald) you can own your own unincorporated town in California.
> ...


After looking at the price AND the photos, it is an overpriced piece of land, right next to the Mojave Desert!

I know that from time to time there are very small towns for sale, and I think they could be great places to develop a community of preppers, but I don't know that you could survive in Nipon. It likes the former residents did not, or left so they could.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Scottish Island*

Anyone want to live on a Scottish Island?

http://www.scottish-tourist.club/dream-scottish-island-for-sale/



> Self-sufficient Scottish island for sale:completely off the grid, Tanera Mor comes with 24-hour electricity, broadband and even a post office
> Tanera Mor is being sold for £1.95m. Should you not have the means to buy the whole island, it is being offered in three lots, starting from £430,000&#8230;
> A self-sufficient island hideaway, completely off the grid but with all mod cons, is a rare sight indeed, and this one even allows the owner to issue their own postage stamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> http://offgridquest.com/homes-dwellings/small-rustic-colorado-cabin-on-40-acres-


 This looks like a store we went to when I was a kid.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> http://www.keloland.com/newsdetail.cfm/ghost-town-up-for-sale-at-reduced-price/?id=187939
> 
> I can't really tell, but I believe this ghost town is on Pine Ridge reservation. It may be on Rosebud Reservation. Pretty God forsaken country out there. My grandparents place was a couple hours from there. The governing law on reservations is by the local tribe. You can get pretty hefty fines for speeding etc.
> 
> Pine Ridge is pretty rough. All the reservations, at least last I heard, are hard hit by meth and suicide. I read obituaries and young native adults die frequently. There may be more to the stories that I am not aware of.


 Poor young people. this is horrible!  I hope all the drug cartels go to hell. And we know who they are.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This one isn't around a drug addled reservation and close to amenities like a good hospital. Let me know if you are interested and I'll show you the property myself. In the beautiful southern Appalachians. North GA at its best. *note to mods although I am a real estate agent this is not my listing in case you had advertising concerns*

http://m.landwatch.com/details?id=3369638


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> This one isn't around a drug addled reservation and close to amenities like a good hospital. Let me know if you are interested and I'll show you the property myself. In the beautiful southern Appalachians. North GA at its best. *note to mods although I am a real estate agent this is not my listing in case you had advertising concerns*
> 
> http://m.landwatch.com/details?id=3369638


That's beautiful. Way above my price range though.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's an auction in my neck of the woods. The house is on one track. The rest is farm/pasture

http://www.benbrayrealestate.com/10/listing/863881


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I am currently looking for a new place with some acreage. I like using Zillow the best followed by Realtor.com. I do not care for landwatch but I do check it also along with craigslist.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*A wonderful property, if you have the money!*

http://www.rockspringshouse.com/

There is a great video on the website that I can't figure out how to share. If you know how, please do!

Selling Rock Springs for $780,000



> At 120 Acres, this property is truly one of a kind. A sanctuary away from the hustle and bustle and a little slice of heaven. Rock Springs is turn-key, off-the-grid living. All the comforts of home, including Satellite TV, Internet, abundant wild game, and the best views and stargazing you will likely ever see. When you are up this high, the sky seems to wrap around you and the milky way is clearly visible with absolutely zero light pollution. There is ample room to land a small aircraft or a helicopter for those who would prefer not to drive up to the house. The elevation at the house is 6600 feet. The annual property taxes are about $2500. The nearest town is Hyattville, Wyoming, but the property is a fifteen mile drive up a logging road to get there. The road is not maintained by the state, so it can be challenging during or after a snowstorm. There is deeded access to the land, a permanent access to the property owner through Wyoming state land that cannot be revoked so long as you pay the annual fee of $150. The well is almost artesian, down 400 feet, with 1 part per million of dissolved solids, and a flow rate of just over 12 gallons per minute, and it tastes delicious with no odors or contaminants. There are no restrictions on the water from this well.
> 
> My parents are getting up there in years and need to be near a doctor and so I am handling the marketing of this property for them because they have had zero success with real estate agents, so if you would like to be the listing agent, please move on. There is not a snowball's chance you know where that we will entertain a listing agent at this point. However, If you are a BUYER's agent, we are totally willing to pay a full 3% buyers commission on the sale. Please contact me via the form below with questions or any serious offers. A list of items that will be included in the sale, in addition to all the appliances, is below. Thank you for your interest.
> 
> ...


----------

